# what is a router horse?



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Found here:
router_horse5

So I'm nosing around on that site and I stumble across the "Router Horse" the author says is from Pat Warner. It is a wood box that the author has mounted to the out-feed of his TS. The box has two open sides and a router sitting on top not captured any any discernible mount. It just seems to be sitting there,
There is no description of what this router horse does. So I googled "Router Horse" and got absolutely nothing. I added Pat Warner's name and got fewer hits.
What is a router horse? A conveyance to transport routers without the means of a vehicle? 
Does it eat much? What is it like to clean up after? 

Any takers?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you want to hear it from the "horses" mouth...
[email protected]

He is also a member of this forum, you can send him a message.

http://www.routerforums.com/members/quillman-45530.html

If I had to guess, it looks like it brings the router up to a better working height for freehand work, so you're not hunched over. It also has some clamps for holding stock on edge.


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe he'll see this thread.
Then we can all become illuminated. 

I like being illuminated. It helps me read at night.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Perhaps performs a somewhat similar function for free hand router work as a saw "horse" does for a circular saw? That's my guess!


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dmeadows said:


> Perhaps performs a somewhat similar function for free hand router work as a saw "horse" does for a circular saw? That's my guess!


And you would be correct. Most benches and work surfaces are at approximately waist height which is great for hand planes but leaves the power tool user bent over if he needs to see what he's doing. So the horse clamps to the benchtop, table saw, whatever and elevates the work to a more comfortable working height.

Having the open sides gives you freedom to apply clamps almost anywhere you want and keep them out of the way of the router. 

The top and end are(hopefully) dead square to each other in both X and Y directions so it's easy to square an end of the work with a flush-trim bit. The fence and the toggle clamps hold the work square to the top to make it easy to cut tenons, rabbets, sliding dovetails, etc. on the end of a piece.

A couple of holes in the top make a handy place to set a router down with the bit extended.

Pat's book is cheap and will tell you how to build one and a lot more besides.

Photo attached(minus the toggles).

Really a simple idea and one of those things that you wonder how you ever lived without it.

And it doesn't eat anything or crap in the floor.....

HTH,
Bill


----------

